
Reaction-Diffusion by the Gray-Scott Model - ksrm
http://mrob.com/pub/comp/xmorphia/
======
ksrm
Also check out
[http://pmneila.github.io/jsexp/grayscott/](http://pmneila.github.io/jsexp/grayscott/),
which is linked to at the bottom of this article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10216124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10216124)

------
robinhouston
I had fun last year playing with WebGL implementations of these systems, e.g.

[http://bl.ocks.org/robinhouston/ed597847175cf692ecce](http://bl.ocks.org/robinhouston/ed597847175cf692ecce)

[http://bl.ocks.org/robinhouston/f2592c6b2e779b26f60d](http://bl.ocks.org/robinhouston/f2592c6b2e779b26f60d)

[http://bl.ocks.org/robinhouston/9868d9c8d06cad448bf0](http://bl.ocks.org/robinhouston/9868d9c8d06cad448bf0)

[http://bl.ocks.org/robinhouston/e4d6b3b501e4a2811f9f](http://bl.ocks.org/robinhouston/e4d6b3b501e4a2811f9f)

